
Show HN: PJON_ASK – Radio multimaster communications bus system for Arduino - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON_ASK
======
gioscarab
What you think about it?

~~~
virtualSatai
Internally RadioHead and VirtualWire uses a 4to6 bit en-/de-coding. Their
reasoning is that if your payload is either high or low for too long, "for a
good DC balance". have you experianced anything related to this? You but in
0b01 padding before each byte, maybe this is enough. Your solution is
substantially lower overhead.

~~~
gioscarab
Thank you for your feedback. I agree with you that it has lower overhead. I
also have really great results in terms of range (200 meters through walls and
buildings) and data rate compared to VirtualWire!

